# Controlled fat loss by numbers



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

Having reached "critacal mass" of 16 stone I have decided to do something about it.

From my research, it seem that 1 pound of fat contains 3500 calories.*

The cross trainers I use at the gym have a calorie couter based on the weight of the individual using it. I have been working my way up and I can now use it for an hour and burn roughly 500 calories.

Now, suposing I go 7 days a week and do an hour each time that equates to 3500 calories. Aslo suposing I continue with the same diet that I have been steady at 16 stone for a while would that lose me a pund a week?

Paul

*Some people say 3500 calories is for pure fat, but as human fat contains conective tissue and other gubbins its more towards 2800 calories.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Going to the gym 7 days a week is going to do you more harm than good. The recommended is anything from 3 to 5 days a week with muscle groups requiring 24 to 48 hours to recover.

Throw in some diet changes as well as going to the gym 5 days a week and you will start to see some rapid results!

Good luck mate!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Cheers for that, but I know about training with weights needs a recovery period but I didnt think so with just cardio.

I do weights every few days leaving a rest period between.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Paul

its good that you have taken the steps to do something about your health. 
going to the gym is good no matter how many times you get to go a week, but your diet will play the biggest part in achieving your goals.

you may well be burning 3500 cals with 7 days at the gym, but dont forget you will also be consuming calories within the food you eat. the key is to watch those numbers and limit the amount of fat you consume. im in a bit of a hurry right now but i can point out some foods to to avoid if you arent already.

your not trying to starve yourself, just eat the right foods at the right time and set yourself short-term goals so that you can keep yourself motivated to keep going gym and maintain a healthier lifestyle.

top man:thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

ash888 said:


> Paul
> 
> its good that you have taken the steps to do something about your health.
> going to the gym is good no matter how many times you get to go a week, but your diet will play the biggest part in achieving your goals.
> ...


Good shout there Ash. 500 calories a day should equate to a pound a week, but there are so many variables that play a part.If your lifestyle is sedentary apart from the gym sessions, you would probably struggle, but a job with a bit of exercise involved would help the calorie deficit no end.

The starving thing is dead on also, I had swine flu end of last year, lost my appetite and ate hardly anything. I lost 5kg in 4 days, but when I got my appetite back, my body stored every calorie for the next time I starved it. I put the weight back on in about the same timescale, and a little more too. I have found since that all manner of CV is not as efficient at losing the weight, as the body is scared to go catabolic again. 
A good diet is paramount.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Discount Tech said:


> Going to the gym 7 days a week is going to do you more harm than good. The recommended is anything from 3 to 5 days a week with muscle groups requiring 24 to 48 hours to recover.
> 
> Throw in some diet changes as well as going to the gym 5 days a week and you will start to see some rapid results!
> 
> Good luck mate!


:thumb:

Alot of my friends have cut down doing cardio in the morning 1hr and then later on in the evening its weight training and then 1 hr cardio again.
Supplement this with a proper diet of lean meats and limit your carb intake as the day progresses so itll be 100grams carbs in the morning and 50g by mid-afternoon and less after 6pm as an example.

Training to slim down/bulk up isnt really about quantity, its about quality


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Best weight loss program with numbers is too fit a combination padlock to your fridge and have problems with Your short term memory.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Alot of my friends have cut down doing cardio in the morning 1hr and then later on in the evening its weight training and then 1 hr cardio again.
> Supplement this with a proper diet of lean meats and limit your carb intake as the day progresses so itll be 100grams carbs in the morning and 50g by mid-afternoon and less after 6pm as an example.
> ...


Agree 100%...

I know people that say they go to the gym for 2 hours a day. Then you find out that they spend most of their time chatting with the instructors and dicking about..


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Discount Tech said:


> Agree 100%...
> 
> I know people that say they go to the gym for 2 hours a day. Then you find out that they spend most of their time chatting with the instructors and dicking about..


It makes me laugh, the amount of people gassing at the gym, watching tv, fiddling with the mp3 player, just smoke and mirrors trickery to avoid hard graft. 
I am either out running on my own, or in the gym, no yapping, do my stuff and out.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

myles said:


> It makes me laugh, the amount of people gassing at the gym, watching tv, fiddling with the mp3 player, just smoke and mirrors trickery to avoid hard graft.
> I am either out running on my own, or in the gym, no yapping, do my stuff and out.


lol 
some of the things ive seen in my gym make me want to throw a 20kg weight frisbee style at these guys.

You get people who do a set and then go off reading a newspaper for 5 mins, then theres one joker who puts 9 plates each side (a plate=20kgs) on leg press machine and only moves it 5 inches up and down, saying that he wants to get used to the weight :lol: 
Then theres the guys on squats who rather than going parallel or lower they're just 'knee bending' :wall::thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm no Arnie, but I like to think I put 100% in for the length of the session.


----------

